
The Daredevil of Niagara Falls (2011) - jkuria
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-daredevil-of-niagara-falls-110492884/
======
klyrs
There's quite a few folks who deserve the title "daredevil of niagra falls."

[https://www.niagarafallslive.com/daredevils_of_niagara_falls...](https://www.niagarafallslive.com/daredevils_of_niagara_falls.htm)

Curiously, Blondin went before everybody mentioned in that link; and OP
doesn't mention the others.

------
Naga
A good opportunity is here to rep my favourite band, with a relevant song:
Daredevil, by the Tragically Hip.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1EnQeAviU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1EnQeAviU)

